# Satellite vs. cable coaxial types?



## jerryh3

You are correct that Cat5 cable is data cable. I know Directv uses Cat5 to connect to a broadband router for their On Demand service. What type of wire did you run? Is the system working now? That is pretty typical of cable/satellite installer. I had one tell me that I could hook the HD video output of the converter box through the SPDIF(digital audio) jack.


----------



## Badfish740

The stuff he gave me looks just like any other coaxial cable I've ever seen-he just told me that it was different than what I had in my house. Granted, the stuff in the house is probably 10+ years old. Everything is working perfectly, I'm just hoping that if the cable company starts offering better deals a year or two down the road that I can switch over and not have to re-wire the house again.


----------



## jerryh3

Badfish740 said:


> The stuff he gave me looks just like any other coaxial cable I've ever seen-he just told me that it was different than what I had in my house. Granted, the stuff in the house is probably 10+ years old. Everything is working perfectly, I'm just hoping that if the cable company starts offering better deals a year or two down the road that I can switch over and not have to re-wire the house again.


You'll be fine. He didn't know what he was talking about. Are you sure he didn't say RG-6?


----------



## sestivers

jerryh3 said:


> You'll be fine. He didn't know what he was talking about. Are you sure he didn't say RG-6?


This is what I was thinking, too. He likely had RG-59 originally in the house, and at least DirecTV requires RG-6. I'd bet Dish Network is the same way.


----------



## chris75

sestivers said:


> This is what I was thinking, too. He likely had RG-59 originally in the house, and at least DirecTV requires RG-6. I'd bet Dish Network is the same way.


 
I agree with this as well...:thumbsup:


----------



## rgsgww

Most techs don't know what their talking about, look at how they ground cable tv and satellite...when will they realize that just a ground rod will not do, must be connected to system.


----------

